# knaus sunliner 800 What is mpg?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi - Does anyone know what the knaus sunliner 800 does to the gallon. we have been told it is about 18mpg but are hoping it does more. We are picking it up on October 13th - can't wait. Never had Knaus before but it sounds good. Also first time submitting here so forgive me if i am submitting in the wrong place. Just finding my way around the site.

Thanks Crooney

ps
Posted for Crooney


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: knaus sunliner 800 mpg*



SandJ said:


> Hi - Does anyone know what the knaus sunliner 800 does to the gallon. we have been told it is about 18mpg but are hoping it does more. We are picking it up on October 13th - can't wait. Never had Knaus before but it sounds good. Also first time submitting here so forgive me if i am submitting in the wrong place. Just finding my way around the site.
> 
> Thanks Crooney
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

Not very helpful, I know, but the title did get me thinking what engine it had under the bonnet, to achieve 800 mpg. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 
Hi Jock
Never noticed I just copied and pasted to be honest. Tried to get it in the right place. Will alter it

Steve

ps
Pm us if any news on your van mate, hope so.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SandJ said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Hi Jock
> Never noticed I just copied and pasted to be honest. Tried to get it in the right place. Will alter it
> 
> ...


Will do.

Jock.


----------



## Radfords (Apr 21, 2006)

We average aorund 21 mpg on a Knaus Sunliner 800. Sure that you will enjoy the Knaus it is a fabolous motorhome and the journey is part of the fun. You will really travel in style.


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

well done ste & jan
we looked at that one,couldnt go inside though some one was viewing it already,it looks a loverley motor im sure you will be happy with it,we will have to meet up and have a proper viewing along with a few drinks and cheese and crackers lol
good look with it
lisa & brian :lol:


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Can't give you figures in mpg as I record in litres per 100km and ours, over nearly 15,000km, has averaged 12.1litres/100km. Any competent schoolboy mathematician can do the conversion. We are told that's a pretty good figure. (I should have added that this is with the 2.8JTD engine (146bhp) with a Van Aaken chip (probably up to 165bhp) while the new one is the new Fiat 160bhp multijet with probably better performance and a marginal economy improvement).

We inspected the new model pretty carefully at Peterborough, just to see what had changed and were pretty impressed with some of the stuff. The extra length which has been inserted at the cab end has enabled the lounge area including seats to be significantly improved, that being the main problem with ours. The fixed table has also been signicantly improved. The locker arrangement over the kitchen and the lounge has also been improved by the removal of the semicircular cupboard which is a waste of time and space. However we couldn't live with the oven being above the fridge and, for many people above head height - very dodgy. Di Hollingsworth (of MMM) just happened to be having a quick look at the same time as us. She is about 5ft 2ins I think and that was her first comment. The body shell is a stunner but please do your own PDI and take off the rose tinted specs before you do so and spend at least the night in it before you sign on the dotted line - I say no more.


----------



## crooney (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks to you all for that. Feel a little happier now. Cant wait to get the van on the 13th October but wish it did 800mpg, mmm, sorry bout that! But 21 is similar to our last van a Hobby 750. Yes I think we are looking at the Sunliner through rose tinted glasses at the moment and just hope that we are not going to be dissapointed with it. Our last van didn't have a grill/oven in it so the over freezer oven doesn't really matter to us. Just pleased to have an oven at all. Are you happy with your sunliner 800 - do you have any other tips or things for us to look out for before we go ahead with the deal?


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Crooney

You have a pm.


----------

